# Walking problem, need help



## mpewe (Jul 19, 2012)

I had this same problem with Elvis when I adopted him because he had never been walked on a leash before. The first thing I did was get a good harness so that he is not choking himself. I did the same thing you mentioned (stopping when he pulled) and that didn't work to well because he weighs 80 pounds and can still pull me! Then I read somewhere to keep treats in your hand on the side you want him to walk by, so when he is at your side you can give him one to teach him to stay there. This is starting to work for us, and if he gets excited and starts pulling again I stop and make him come back by me and sit and wait before we can continue on. He is 5 and this is one of his bad habits, but we've been working on it since May when I got him and these little things are seeming to work. Hope this helps a little


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

If you go to youtube and watch some of these Kikopup videos, I think you'll get some god pointers. I taught loose leash walking with very similar techniques.

Clicker Dog Training - YouTube


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

mpewe said:


> I had this same problem with Elvis when I adopted him because he had never been walked on a leash before. The first thing I did was get a good harness so that he is not choking himself. I did the same thing you mentioned (stopping when he pulled) and that didn't work to well because he weighs 80 pounds and can still pull me! Then I read somewhere to keep treats in your hand on the side you want him to walk by, so when he is at your side you can give him one to teach him to stay there. This is starting to work for us, and if he gets excited and starts pulling again I stop and make him come back by me and sit and wait before we can continue on. He is 5 and this is one of his bad habits, but we've been working on it since May when I got him and these little things are seeming to work. Hope this helps a little


Thanks mpewe for your advice 
yes he is too big for me and very strong, i tried like cesar Milan did to touch his leg with my leg when he got so excited and it works, he stop and looks like know that i dont like if he pull
he always excited if he see treat in my hands and sometimes he jump and getting excited, but then calm down when i ask him to sit
so i guess, i will try to bring some treats now 



BriGuy said:


> If you go to youtube and watch some of these Kikopup videos, I think you'll get some god pointers. I taught loose leash walking with very similar techniques.
> 
> Clicker Dog Training - YouTube



Thank you Briguy for the video, help me so much too to know some technique


----------



## retriver123 (Jul 31, 2012)

I had the same problem.
Then I started giving her treats to stay by my side and she responded well for like 5 minutes and then started running, digging and choking.
So then I bought this (I'm sorry I don't know how you say that in English)








And it works pretty good once you and your dog get used to it.
Now she's walking buy my side without running or choking or anything.
Finally I enjoy walks with my dog


----------



## MyAnniegirl (Aug 17, 2011)

I have the exact same problem with Annie. The easy walk harness helped alot, but I am trying to get her to loose leash without it. Two things I have found with treats... To stop her from jumping for them, I would hold them in my fist, but bend my arm so that they were at shoulder level, she had to tip her head back to keep her eye on them, and couldn't jump. The second is a problem I don't know how to solve, when she pulls, we stop, wait till she come back to heel, start to walk, then treat. I think she has learned pull= stop= treat! I am ready to pull my hair out lol good luck with training.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

MyAnniegirl said:


> I have the exact same problem with Annie. The easy walk harness helped alot, but I am trying to get her to loose leash without it. Two things I have found with treats... To stop her from jumping for them, I would hold them in my fist, but bend my arm so that they were at shoulder level, she had to tip her head back to keep her eye on them, and couldn't jump. The second is a problem I don't know how to solve, *when she pulls, we stop, wait till she come back to heel, start to walk, then treat. I think she has learned pull= stop= treat!* I am ready to pull my hair out lol good luck with training.


 
In the early stages of training loose leash walking, you want to be frequently rewarding your dog while she is beside you, to encourage and show her where you want her to be, as she improves you can space out the rewards. If she pulls and then comes back to heel, say 'yes' (that's right) when she arrives by your side, verbally praise until you have walked at least a few steps with her by your side, then give her the food reward. You want to ensure that you are food rewarding her while she is moving beside you, to help her make the correct association, if you food reward too soon, she will associate the reward with returning heel position. Something you can try as well, is before she gets to the point where she is pulling, say 'this way', and turn around and walk away from her, then immediately reward when she is beside you again, continue with praise and rewards as long as she stays there. Once she is getting the idea,slowly reduce the frequency of the food rewards but continue to praise when she is beside you. 
This is one of the toughest skills to teach a dog, be patient, be consistent, practice in short sessions, teach a 'go sniff' cue, that tells her when the 'session' has ended, and ignore if she pulls (this will not ruin her training, but will give her a 'brain break' and you can use it as a 'life reward' later on), when you want to do another session, get her back to the heel position, which will become her 'cue' that training is in 'session'.


----------

